# 5D MKIII and iPad 3rd Gen.



## CanonGrunt (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking to expand some capabilities here. Have a few scenarios.

Will it be possible to use the new iPad as a external display while filming with the 5d MKIII?
Can it or the iPhone 4s be used to remotely view stills as they are shot?
Can either be used as a remote for the 5D MKIII?
Can it be used to assist in offloading a few photos and do some quick edits?

As far as that last one, I know the 5D MKIII now has an SD card slot, so you could just use the camera adapter kit for the iPad to offload a few quick shots and edit in the new iPhoto for iPad app or in a ton of other apps. Also seagate makes a wireless hard drive just for the iPad and similar tablets. The go flex satellite. We have used them in the past to off load stills and video in the field to be able to review on the larger screen and store in the hard drive. Not a bad set up, better than taking a laptop out there on video shoots just to get a better review. 

I'm looking at the new hi def display of the iPad 3 and it would be amazing if it could be used as an external display in real time.

What do y'all think? With the new technology in the 5D MKIII and iPad 3 make any of this possible? Any other cool things that could be done with the Canon/Apple/Seagate trio that I may have missed?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 9, 2012)

Uh...if you're talking about view the HDMI output in real time, I doubt it. Not unless someone can be an adapter to read HDMI and feed it into the iPad for it to decode and display. Not sure if it has the horsepower to do that or not, but with it's upgraded graphics, perhaps. 

As for the SD card to load into the iPad, sure, quite likely. If you shoot RAW, you'll need an iPad application that can read them though. You might find this ArsTechnica article to be of interest.

In terms of using it as a remote (e.g. tethered shooting via USB cable), not sure, it'd have to use the Canon SDK which I don't think is compiled for ARM, but if someone were to reverse engineer the protocol, possible I suppose. I think someone has an Android app that can do some control of a MagicLantern firmware camera, so possible I suppose. It would have to be a physical cable though, or maybe it'd work over WiFi with the Canon WiFi adapter.


----------



## Frank209 (Mar 12, 2012)

CanonGrunt said:


> Looking to expand some capabilities here. Have a few scenarios.
> 
> Will it be possible to use the new iPad as a external display while filming with the 5d MKIII?
> Can it or the iPhone 4s be used to remotely view stills as they are shot?
> ...



None of the above.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 12, 2012)

Here is a wireless option that works via the SD card slot by means of a wireless card transmitter.
http://jesserosten.com/2010/wireless-tethering-to-ipad


----------



## pz-photography (Mar 12, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> Here is a wireless option that works via the SD card slot by means of a wireless card transmitter.
> http://jesserosten.com/2010/wireless-tethering-to-ipad



The 5D III supports Eye-Fi , so of course that would work! I did that before with my smaller bodies and iPad 2 and it works gret! You only have to store the jpg small on the sd card and raw on the cf to make it work fast. And don't use the eye fi app, get shutter snitch instead


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice option would be EOS full control with lifeview on screen. There is unfortunately no develpment SDK for IOS. Reverse-engineering... Well... I think it's better to get some cheap Android IPad lookalike device - someone did it already.


----------



## audigydekwmak (Mar 12, 2012)

well if u really need those functions.. just get a transformer pad infinity , 10.1" 1920 x 1200 with "DSLR controller" for still images and "ML Controller" for video stuff.. its not just canon sdk is needed for iOS, i believe native USB host controller is needed too. not every android phone support those apps sans usb host controller.


----------



## Stevo2008 (Mar 12, 2012)

Currently DSLR Camera Remote HD is the only app that seems to do so, but it requires another computer to act as a bridge. Looking at how much time Apple spent to demonstrate new iPad's photo/video capability during the keynote last week, I find both Apple or Canon missing a large part of the workflow here. Isn't it about time they (Apple/canon or third party) release a direct camera to iPad link, which enables iPad to be used as an external monitor for video recording? Retina display will be awesome for accurate focussing.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

pz-photography said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a wireless option that works via the SD card slot by means of a wireless card transmitter.
> ...



I guess you'd still need to break even the iPad 3?
I don't understand why Apple locks everything down so much. They talk on and on about how APple is so amazing letting you do anything you can imagine. Not really. Since they lock down anything you can imagine unless you jail break. And I've heard there are issues with jail-breaking the latest iOS.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 16, 2012)

Stevo2008 said:


> Currently DSLR Camera Remote HD is the only app that seems to do so, but it requires another computer to act as a bridge. Looking at how much time Apple spent to demonstrate new iPad's photo/video capability during the keynote last week, I find both Apple or Canon missing a large part of the workflow here. Isn't it about time they (Apple/canon or third party) release a direct camera to iPad link, which enables iPad to be used as an external monitor for video recording? Retina display will be awesome for accurate focussing.



And if it color-managed then you could quickly set white balance in the field to match what you are shooting (gray card just makes everything look like daytime and ruins special lighting, like golden hour, or blue winter evening, sunsets, etc.). I'd think they'd make a ton. But Apple seems most concerned with being big brother and making sure you can't do this or that.... eventually maybe they will slowly lose market over the years because of this sort of thing, instead of totally locking in domination.


----------

